# R33 GTR prices



## flex (Nov 28, 2015)

I've got a 95 GTR Vspec and just curious as to how people see prices going as they seem to have climbed about £4k in the last 2 years. Thing is I really want an R35 but dont want to miss out on a jump in R33 prices and lose out on a gain that could go towards a GT-R.

Does that make sense?


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

I'll second this post. 

Thinking of moving to an R35 GTR, but would be a bit gutted if the R33 GTR's rise significantly in price shortly after I have moved to an R35.

Same thing happened to the Cosworths after I sold my Sierra and Escort - all be it quite a few years down the line.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

R35 will come down in price , r32 r33 and r34 are now classics and the American market is pushing prices even further. I don't think skyline appreciation will flatten out for another 10 years until all the r34's are legal for import. 

I have just bought another one as they seem such a good investment


----------



## HellsSalesman (Apr 12, 2017)

David said:


> R35 will come down in price


one might think so, and people have been saying thois for years, but so far they have shown no signs of coming down. seeing as how many people want to get into the r35 this doesn't suprise me. demand and price are both very stable.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

****ing hope so. Lol


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

Only natural that the 33's will increase in price the closer we get to the legal import date for the States. How high will they go? who knows. I had a chuckle at a thread from 2014 about people saying 34's won't go above £50k. That's pretty much a bare minimum price you'd expect to pay for one at this point in time.

Again the biggest impact is going to be the 25 year ban uplift in the States. They're crazy for everything Skyline over there tbh. I see a lot more appreciation for the 33 shape as of late as well. Always considered the ugly duckling of the 3 iterations. A bone stock example does look pretty horrific (imo) compared to a stock 32 and 34 (all look pretty goofy when totally standard tbh) but with a few tasteful mods it can be made to look amazing.

The total bone stock, low mileage 33's will obviously fetch the highest price. But those kinds of cars are more suited to the collectors who won't actually drive it (shame). Only just over 2 years until the USA can get their hands on the very first 33 GTR's to roll off the production line. I think prices would of started to climb well before that..


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The biggest issue affecting the R33 GTR value imho is the GTS-t
They don't look different enough to give the 33 the 'rarity' factor of its siblings

Saying that I think £25k will be the ceiling in the next 5 years.


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

Mookistar said:


> The biggest issue affecting the R33 GTR value imho is the GTS-t
> They don't look different enough to give the 33 the 'rarity' factor of its siblings
> 
> Saying that I think £25k will be the ceiling in the next 5 years.


True, but everyone craves that RB26 and that 'genuine GTR' factor. I think they'll far surpass £25k for decent spec'd examples, but how fast they'll get past that will depend on how quickly the States totally soak up all the available market. So many more 33's going over seas, so many of them will get heavily modified, ragged, written off and scrapped. The supply will quickly begin to dwindle, the US market is pretty enormous.

Demand will always remain high for the GTR brand. Once the supply dries up, people can put pretty much any price they want on their cars. Don't like it? Where else are you gona' buy one? :chuckle: Just hold onto yours for another 5 years and see where it's priced!


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

This is just all in my experience of what I found. 

Before I bought my R32 and then sold it on 3 years ago, I was looking at R33's, and then I found some lovely clean ones for 12-15k. Now this time last year when looking at really nice clean ones they seem to be 17-19k. Obviously there are some that needed some work and they are much less. At the top end of the R33's there a few cars recently that seem to have gone for 25k+. 

Personally with mine if/when I sell if its within the next year I would be asking for a bit over 25k, but then it is a fully restored car, built everything, brand new forged engine build, 45k of UK receipts, but who knows I might get offered 15k for it


----------



## flex (Nov 28, 2015)

*Thanks*

Arghhh, thing is as I cant afford an R34 I'm not sure I want to sell the 33 and regret it. Might just bust my buns at work for the next 6 months and see if I can save for an R35.


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

I'd hold out a bit - the R35 will come down in price as soon as it is discontinued and there are no new ones keeping the prices of second hand ones high. The R35 is a lot more common than the Skyline and sold in the UK/US as standard. It'll always be an expensive car but I'd be surprised if it keeps the value it has now.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

HellsSalesman said:


> one might think so, and people have been saying thois for years, but so far they have shown no signs of coming down. seeing as how many people want to get into the r35 this doesn't suprise me. demand and price are both very stable.


I think they are already coming down a few years ago there were very few around 30k (they were all cat ds etc) now there are loads forsale around this figure. I don't think they will every reach r33 values of sub 10k. But I think we'll see them in the high 20's in the not so distant future


----------



## flex (Nov 28, 2015)

truupR said:


> Only natural that the 33's will increase in price the closer we get to the legal import date for the States. How high will they go? who knows. I had a chuckle at a thread from 2014 about people saying 34's won't go above £50k. That's pretty much a bare minimum price you'd expect to pay for one at this point in time.
> 
> Again the biggest impact is going to be the 25 year ban uplift in the States. They're crazy for everything Skyline over there tbh. I see a lot more appreciation for the 33 shape as of late as well. Always considered the ugly duckling of the 3 iterations. A bone stock example does look pretty horrific (imo) compared to a stock 32 and 34 (all look pretty goofy when totally standard tbh) but with a few tasteful mods it can be made to look amazing.
> 
> The total bone stock, low mileage 33's will obviously fetch the highest price. But those kinds of cars are more suited to the collectors who won't actually drive it (shame). Only just over 2 years until the USA can get their hands on the very first 33 GTR's to roll off the production line. I think prices would of started to climb well before that..


I think beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I'm not sure any of the Skylines or R35's are particularly good lucking, I still love them though.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

The R33's IMO won't go sky high like the R32's and R34's are but again I have a view that it's an artificially inflated price by people who are trying to cash in on it all. 

Now a shameless post, I am also selling my R35 and will always consider an R33 as part ex


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

The R35 is iconic, it will always be a car in demand. 

Prices have stayed buoyant due to the price increases year on year without any significant change in design.

The R36, may start to put pressure on downward prices, however, we will start to see pressure from prices below as pointed out in this thread.

You would have to be a serious enthusiast to consider an R32/33 over a similarly priced R35, especially given the respect and recognition the R35 has. As such unless it is a really bad example, the R35 should remain priced above the R32/33. As long as they keep increasing, R35 prices should stay up.


----------



## Stipete (May 14, 2015)

The 33 is a big old girl compared to the 32. The yanks love big cars so I think (hoping) when the 25yr import rule allows 33's in to the states legally they will surprise everyone with how much they will command.
Seen a video on YouTube a while ago, filmed at a car meet, some really cracking examples there, 32's 34's nice evos scoobies and plenty of specced yank stuff, then a standard spec White 33 gtst rolled in, they went nuts for it, the amount of crowds looking and admiring it was crazy.


----------



## goinsleeper (Jan 5, 2017)

Stipete said:


> The 33 is a big old girl compared to the 32. The yanks love big cars so I think (hoping) when the 25yr import rule allows 33's in to the states legally they will surprise everyone with how much they will command.
> Seen a video on YouTube a while ago, filmed at a car meet, some really cracking examples there, 32's 34's nice evos scoobies and plenty of specced yank stuff, then a standard spec White 33 gtst rolled in, they went nuts for it, the amount of crowds looking and admiring it was crazy.


Yes and no. As far as us liking bigger cars, that's down to the person. Chances are if someone likes the bigger stuff, they don't care for the genre coming out of Japan. I've been to quite a few meets and car shows in the past few months and have heard almost no enthusiasm for R33's. That could be my demographic, but I'm not a big fan of the 33 either. If anyone mentions a 33 to me, it's because they know someone trying to sell one. I think part of the appeal of the R32 was that it was never sold here, or outside Japan to be fair. It's right hand drive, and it's a Skyline. Americans have a short attention span. Now that the craze has been realized, I don't suspect the market for R33's to be as good for as long as the R32's. I suspect a year, maybe two, of hype, then a swift downward curve. We're already seeing it for the R32. The market was flooded too quickly. Prices have gone up as much as $10k in the past year, depending on where you look. It's borderline crazy. A lot of sellers were upping the price a bit per sale. That quickly put them in a realm of not being able to move vehicles. I saw a few places that were selling R32's like hotcakes for about a year and a half, and their greed won out. They suddenly had a problem moving cars. Their prices rose as new buyers became more scarce. This caused an exponential decline in sales. This is bound to happen in any niche, where the market has to dampen before leveling off. Americans, especially those that offer a service or product, are generally very greedy. Unchecked capitalism is beyond painful. I have a good friend who loves cars who recently got stationed in Germany. He priced ceramic coating for his car over here, before he left. It cost him 1/3 the amount getting it done in Germany. I'm not saying that's the case for everything, but it definitely seems to be a common trend over here.


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

Id have to disagree with the above sentiments. 

We have a shop full of 32's and a few 33's and people love both versions. Several offers in the $50k range for a few of the 33's but none of the owners were looking to sell. One got offered a Ferrari 355 but he declined. 

The fact that so fewer 33's and 34's were manufactured will most definitely have an affect on the pricing. I'm excited for the 33's just so I don't have to look at some many graphite gray 32's. Ha


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

And as a 6'5" dude the 33 will always appeal to me more. So much more room than the tiny little 32's.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

goinsleeper said:


> Yes and no. As far as us liking bigger cars, that's down to the person. Chances are if someone likes the bigger stuff, they don't care for the genre coming out of Japan. I've been to quite a few meets and car shows in the past few months and have heard almost no enthusiasm for R33's. That could be my demographic, but I'm not a big fan of the 33 either. If anyone mentions a 33 to me, it's because they know someone trying to sell one. I think part of the appeal of the R32 was that it was never sold here, or outside Japan to be fair. It's right hand drive, and it's a Skyline. Americans have a short attention span. Now that the craze has been realized, I don't suspect the market for R33's to be as good for as long as the R32's. I suspect a year, maybe two, of hype, then a swift downward curve. We're already seeing it for the R32. The market was flooded too quickly. Prices have gone up as much as $10k in the past year, depending on where you look. It's borderline crazy. A lot of sellers were upping the price a bit per sale. That quickly put them in a realm of not being able to move vehicles. I saw a few places that were selling R32's like hotcakes for about a year and a half, and their greed won out. They suddenly had a problem moving cars. Their prices rose as new buyers became more scarce. This caused an exponential decline in sales. This is bound to happen in any niche, where the market has to dampen before leveling off. Americans, especially those that offer a service or product, are generally very greedy. Unchecked capitalism is beyond painful. I have a good friend who loves cars who recently got stationed in Germany. He priced ceramic coating for his car over here, before he left. It cost him 1/3 the amount getting it done in Germany. I'm not saying that's the case for everything, but it definitely seems to be a common trend over here.


You dont like the Enter key either.


----------



## goinsleeper (Jan 5, 2017)

[redacted] said:


> You dont like the Enter key either.


I didn't find it necessary.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

goinsleeper said:


> I didn't find it necessary.


Evidently.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

That's the beauty of the scene. Only the market will dictate values, no matter what you or I prefer, you'll never know how it goes. 
The US market is unique, the more "modern" 33 could be preferred to the boxy old 32. You just don't know.

Whatever happens it'll be fun to watch.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

having polled my GTR owning friends and friends looking to own Skyline and GTR's in the future the R33 isn't as popular here in the US as one would think. 

A lot of the Skyline enthusiast with some extra money have already bought R32's and will be waiting on the R34's to become legal here. Most of the R33 lovers over here that I have talked to are all kids with S14 (240sx's); and they just have hopes and dreams at this point of getting an R33. 

I am sure the market for them will go up, but I don't know if they will go up as much as the R32 and R34. 
I am pretty certain I will not buy an R33 unless it is a really good deal. Next on my list is a Laurel so I can get into drifting, then probably and ER34 and Stagea.


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

Typhoon said:


> A lot of the Skyline enthusiast with some extra money have already bought R32's and will be waiting on the R34's to become legal here.


The problem with that is, by time the 34 becomes legal in the States, 99% of people would of been priced out with how much it's going to cost. Even with them still being 7(?) years from legal import, by the current prices it'd cost what $75,000+ USD for a fairly basic R34? By time they arrive on US soil, It really wouldn't surprise me if they'll be in excess of $100,000.

I personally think the prices will stick in descending order - the 34 fetching the absolute top, even for a complete bucket. Then a fairly big price drop to the 33 that'll sit just above the 32.


----------



## goinsleeper (Jan 5, 2017)

Typhoon said:


> having polled my GTR owning friends and friends looking to own Skyline and GTR's in the future the R33 isn't as popular here in the US as one would think.
> 
> A lot of the Skyline enthusiast with some extra money have already bought R32's and will be waiting on the R34's to become legal here. Most of the R33 lovers over here that I have talked to are all kids with S14 (240sx's); and they just have hopes and dreams at this point of getting an R33.
> 
> ...


This mirrors both my sentiments and what I've experienced when asking around about the R33.



truupR said:


> The problem with that is, by time the 34 becomes legal in the States, 99% of people would of been priced out with how much it's going to cost. Even with them still being 7(?) years from legal import, by the current prices it'd cost what $75,000+ USD for a fairly basic R34? By time they arrive on US soil, It really wouldn't surprise me if they'll be in excess of $100,000.
> 
> I personally think the prices will stick in descending order - the 34 fetching the absolute top, even for a complete bucket. Then a fairly big price drop to the 33 that'll sit just above the 32.


I have to agree. The R34 is going to be easily unaffordable to the majority of those looking to pick one up. Those prices will likely be strictly in the realm of enthusiasts with plenty of money to burn. But hey, the loto is up to $650M. When I win it, I'll be taking a trip to Japan


----------



## flex (Nov 28, 2015)

goinsleeper said:


> Yes and no. As far as us liking bigger cars, that's down to the person. Chances are if someone likes the bigger stuff, they don't care for the genre coming out of Japan. I've been to quite a few meets and car shows in the past few months and have heard almost no enthusiasm for R33's. That could be my demographic, but I'm not a big fan of the 33 either. If anyone mentions a 33 to me, it's because they know someone trying to sell one. I think part of the appeal of the R32 was that it was never sold here, or outside Japan to be fair. It's right hand drive, and it's a Skyline. Americans have a short attention span. Now that the craze has been realized, I don't suspect the market for R33's to be as good for as long as the R32's. I suspect a year, maybe two, of hype, then a swift downward curve. We're already seeing it for the R32. The market was flooded too quickly. Prices have gone up as much as $10k in the past year, depending on where you look. It's borderline crazy. A lot of sellers were upping the price a bit per sale. That quickly put them in a realm of not being able to move vehicles. I saw a few places that were selling R32's like hotcakes for about a year and a half, and their greed won out. They suddenly had a problem moving cars. Their prices rose as new buyers became more scarce. This caused an exponential decline in sales. This is bound to happen in any niche, where the market has to dampen before leveling off. Americans, especially those that offer a service or product, are generally very greedy. Unchecked capitalism is beyond painful. I have a good friend who loves cars who recently got stationed in Germany. He priced ceramic coating for his car over here, before he left. It cost him 1/3 the amount getting it done in Germany. I'm not saying that's the case for everything, but it definitely seems to be a common trend over here.


I like the sound of this


----------



## flex (Nov 28, 2015)

goinsleeper said:


> This mirrors both my sentiments and what I've experienced when asking around about the R33.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree. The R34 is going to be easily unaffordable to the majority of those looking to pick one up. Those prices will likely be strictly in the realm of enthusiasts with plenty of money to burn. But hey, the loto is up to $650M. When I win it, I'll be taking a trip to Japan


If the pound stay weak against the dollar though, that might help with prices.


----------



## Cir2kuk (Aug 1, 2015)

R32

Standard Cars = 40,390
NISMO Group A Evolution = 560
V-Spec = 1,453
V-Spec II = 1,303
N1 Race Version = 228
Total = 43,934

R33

Standard cars = 9,871
V-Spec = 6,551
Total = 16,422

R34

Standard Cars = 3,964
V-Spec = 1,308
N1 Race Version = 45[16]
Total = 5,317

Far less R33 GTR's made so they should be worth more than the R32 GTR's!


----------



## goinsleeper (Jan 5, 2017)

Cir2kuk said:


> Far less R33 GTR's made so they should be worth more than the R32 GTR's!


The logic is sound, but it all depends on whether or not the market can support them. We'll see what happens, soon.


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

Didn't realise there were only ~5000 R34s.. makes sense the price is high really when there are so few to go around.


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/113639-r32-r33-r34-skyline-gtr-production-numbers.html

Its somewhere between 11 and 12 thousand, not that low as 5k.


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

Ah yea that seems more like what I remembered.. still, not that many when you consider how many people in the world want one ha.


----------



## Cir2kuk (Aug 1, 2015)

Any worldwide sale figures for the new GTR? from what i can see 9600 sold in the us from 2009 to 2016! Cant find any UK or Japan sale figures.

Just looking now 139 r35 gtr's for sale on autotrader.co.uk and only 19 skylines for sale!


----------



## flex (Nov 28, 2015)

Cir2kuk said:


> Any worldwide sale figures for the new GTR? from what i can see 9600 sold in the us from 2009 to 2016! Cant find any UK or Japan sale figures.
> 
> Just looking now 139 r35 gtr's for sale on autotrader.co.uk and only 19 skylines for sale!


If the R35 figures are that low then no wonder prices are holding, they cant be that low can they???


----------



## Cir2kuk (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm gonna guess probably 30000 sold in total worldwide! I remember reading that 1 in 7 cars made in a nissan factory in japan is a gtr. Youtube video of making of the gtr said 24 gtr's roll off the production line a day!


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

All those numbers are incorrect numbers.  Correct numbers backed up with data are on GTR-Registry.com

R32 GT-R 43,937 GTR-Registry.com - EN-R32-Colours
R33 GT-R 16,674 GTR-Registry.com - EN-R33-Colours
R34 GT-R 11,577 GTR-Registry.com - EN-R34-Colours
Plus breakdowns of all of the different types.

There's also records of 32,841 R35s so far. GTR-Registry.com - EN-R35-Colours

Individual/regional breakdowns are listed below or check out the specific VIN table page under the VIN table.

Cheers


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

9TR said:


> All those numbers are incorrect numbers.  Correct numbers backed up with data are on GTR-Registry.com
> 
> R32 GT-R 43,937 GTR-Registry.com - EN-R32-Colours
> R33 GT-R 16,674 GTR-Registry.com - EN-R33-Colours
> ...


Interesting! I was wondering how many R35s there where, and didnt realize the R32 was that common as muck! haha R32 GT-R 43,937

thanks


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Of course , you mean......



Chronos said:


> and didnt realize the R32 was that popular!! R32 GT-R 43,937........:runaway:
> 
> :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:






TT


----------



## Benr32gtr (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi what is the current prices for a 33 gtr ?


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Benr32gtr said:


> Hi what is the current prices for a 33 gtr ?


That depends on what you are looking for, spec, condition, fresh import etc..

The later 97-98 Series 3 R33 is now a minimum £20k+

There are cheaper cars on sale from around £12k but they are cheap for a reason and that could be because of issues, high mileage, rust etc. 

Eventually the 33 prices will rise, they are cheaper to buy than the 32 and 34 but that means you have more in your pocket to spend on the car. 

The main thing you have to watch out for is rust.. rust rust rust! If you start off with a clean shell which has minimum or no rust you will be better off!


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

Saifskyline said:


> That depends on what you are looking for, spec, condition, fresh import etc..
> 
> The later 97-98 Series 3 R33 is now a minimum £20k+


Off-topic: did you ever sell your R33 saif? Or did you see the light and keep it?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> Of course , you mean......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a wise man once said - In series productions cars there is no such thing as rare and common, just unpopular and popular.

The R32 is perhaps the most popular GTR model though given its worldwide market and long shelf life perhaps the R35 is now the highest volume model?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

It would be interesting to know just how many of each type are left.
Must be a lot of 32's gone to scrap over last 28 years.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Cris said:


> As a wise man once said - In series productions cars there is no such thing as rare and common, just unpopular and popular.
> 
> The R32 is perhaps the most popular GTR model though given its worldwide market and long shelf life perhaps the R35 is now the highest volume model?


43,937 R32 GT-R.
Up to the end of MY16 (so before the latest facelift) there is approx 32,300 R35 GT-R.

So starting to get close to passing as there's a few thousand MY17s.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

9TR said:


> 43,937 R32 GT-R.
> Up to the end of MY16 (so before the latest facelift) there is approx 32,300 R35 GT-R.
> So starting to get close to passing as there's a few thousand MY17s.


Is that worldwide or UK?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Chronos said:


> Is that worldwide or UK?


Worldwide GTR-Registry.com - EN-R35-Colours
UK (inc Cyprus) either go to GTR-Registry.com - EN-R35-Colours or GTR-Registry.com - EN-R35-Europe-UK-Russia-SouthAfrica


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

9TR said:


> 43,937 R32 GT-R.
> Up to the end of MY16 (so before the latest facelift) there is approx 32,300 R35 GT-R.
> 
> So starting to get close to passing as there's a few thousand MY17s.


Judging by that website R35 sales are falling off. Starting off with ~5,000 per year in the first three years then down to ~3,333 after this. Using my amazing mathematical skills this suggests then need another 3 years of production to match the R32 figures. I'm guessing that the replacement will be along before that...

On the other hand it shows how amazing the market in Japan was in the early '90s. In effectively a single market they sold more cars in ~5 years than they have worldwide in ~8 years. I'm guessing that people were buying other cars at the same time (e.g. 300ZX, Supra etc) so that must have been a really crazy time for Japanese car makers!


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Prices of good cars will continue to climb. It's still Godzilla and they are still rare to see on the road.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

My 2p on what's been said.

Will the R36 depress R35 prices, no.
The R36 is going to be expensive and continue the trend of rising prices the R35 has.
Only more so.
Don't expect some fancy hybrid under £100,000.
So R35s are not going to get cheap.

And R33 prices will rise along with everything else.
Have I got enough for an R34? no, what about an R32? no.
Right I'll have an R33 then, it's still a GT-R with an RB26.

R35 are not going down much more, but also not going up.
But RB cars are going up.

So if you want to jump from an R32/33/34 to an R35 then there is no harm in waiting as the gap will narrow in cost.

Also remember the R32 was around £5000-£8000 several years ago.
They were cheap, unloved and generally not properly cared for.
They didn't survive so production numbers of R32s nothing like what is still on the road.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Cris said:


> Judging by that website R35 sales are falling off. Starting off with ~5,000 per year in the first three years then down to ~3,333 after this. Using my amazing mathematical skills this suggests then need another 3 years of production to match the R32 figures. I'm guessing that the replacement will be along before that...
> 
> On the other hand it shows how amazing the market in Japan was in the early '90s. In effectively a single market they sold more cars in ~5 years than they have worldwide in ~8 years. I'm guessing that people were buying other cars at the same time (e.g. 300ZX, Supra etc) so that must have been a really crazy time for Japanese car makers!


Agreed although there are definitely more MY17. However I'm pretty sure when the MY18 rolls around the sales which be much lower and offset any increase of the MY17 numbers. A quick check revealing the highest VIN number for Japan being R35-081329 and USA being 821314, given Europe is around 60% of USA I'd say about 700-800. Given some more time and counting the rest of the regions (which are relatively insignificant) it wouldn't surprise me to see over 4k MY17. However since there are so many unsold, MY18 numbers are looking to be pretty low next model year IMO.

Agreed about the economy comment.
JDM sale numbers
R32 GT-R 43,837 [5-1/4 years] / R32 total 313491
R33 GT-R 16,571 [Just under 4 years] / R33 total 180766
R34 GT-R 11,470 [3-2/3 years] / R34 total 67211
R35 GT-R 10,014 [8-1/3 years to end of MY16]

Massive dropoffs compared to the late 80s/early 90s.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Cris said:


> On the other hand it shows how amazing the market in Japan was in the early '90s. In effectively a single market they sold more cars in ~5 years than they have worldwide in ~8 years. I'm guessing that people were buying other cars at the same time (e.g. 300ZX, Supra etc) so that must have been a really crazy time for Japanese car makers!


I think because back then, they were a few steps ahead of any competition if you were not a badge snob.

300ZX stood well in comparison to the contemporary Porsche and was much less to buy, then the Supra went one better than that. RB powered GTRs were several steps ahead on tech / pace until the R34 arrived still capped at ~300bhp when the Germans had started their power wars which pulled back a few narrow minded buyers.

These days prices are much more in tune with local markets and the other manufacturers have mostly caught up on performance, and ze Germans gone way ahead on the "image" thing, although the R35 once again caught the big boys napping in the same way.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Alex C said:


> I think because back then, they were a few steps ahead of any competition if you were not a badge snob.
> ...
> These days prices are much more in tune with local markets and the other manufacturers have mostly caught up on performance, and ze Germans gone way ahead on the "image" thing, although the R35 once again caught the big boys napping in the same way.


I think in the early '90s German stuff was much more highly regarded than the Japanese, perhaps why they only offered them to the home market.

NSX sales outside of Japan were tiny though the car reviewed well and was groundbreaking (in its early days). I can still remember the comments about how the car might be great but who'd spend that much on a Honda.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

9TR said:


> Agreed although there are definitely more MY17. However I'm pretty sure when the MY18 rolls around the sales which be much lower and offset any increase of the MY17 numbers. A quick check revealing the highest VIN number for Japan being R35-081329 and USA being 821314, given Europe is around 60% of USA I'd say about 700-800. Given some more time and counting the rest of the regions (which are relatively insignificant) it wouldn't surprise me to see over 4k MY17. However since there are so many unsold, MY18 numbers are looking to be pretty low next model year IMO.
> 
> Agreed about the economy comment.
> JDM sale numbers
> ...


For me the amazingly thing is the disparity between sales in a single market (Japan) and the current worldwide sales. Given that worldwide includes Japan there has obviously been a massive change in Japan in the last 30 odd years.


----------



## flex (Nov 28, 2015)

So prices are sneaking up nicely, I'm predicting mid to late 20k's for summer.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

flex said:


> So prices are sneaking up nicely, I'm predicting mid to late 20k's for summer.


based upon what? There's so few for sale and a few really high spec examples have struggled to sell.
I know everyone is saying it, but where's the evidence?


----------



## Dazsw (May 26, 2017)

Mookistar said:


> based upon what? There's so few for sale and a few really high spec examples have struggled to sell.
> I know everyone is saying it, but where's the evidence?


I agree there's no evidence, mostly talk.

I've seen cars for sale since before the summer.

The cars that I've seen sold have went for 12-14k, though they may have needed a few things done, but nothing to warrant values over 20k.

The values will be 20k at some point, just not anytime soon.


----------



## flex (Nov 28, 2015)

Mookistar said:


> based upon what? There's so few for sale and a few really high spec examples have struggled to sell.
> I know everyone is saying it, but where's the evidence?


Just from pistonheads and autotrader decent R33 GTRs all 18,19,20k.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

flex said:


> Just from pistonheads and autotrader decent R33 GTRs all 18,19,20k.


not selling tho


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

Mookistar said:


> not selling tho


Exactly, I think things have cooled (maybe just because it's winter) for all r32, 33, 34 and 35. Cars aren't selling. Just because us forum members think the price is reasonable doesn't make it so.


----------



## Joker_GT-R (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice example here, fresh import, still available I think.  
http://www.ib-e.co.uk/our-stock/nissan-skyline-bcnr33-r33-gt-r-fresh-import-super-high-quality.htm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

My R33 GTR, possibly the cleanest 33 I’ve seen in years, underside is exceptional and the spec is simply incredible.
Advertised at £25k, there’s no way I could build a like for like car for anywhere near that figure now.
Value for money they certainly are, sellable at that figure? Not as easily as some may think.

Despite the interest and multiple px offers it’s still with me and I won’t be taking any offers as quite frankly, I could never replace it for less.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

TABZ said:


> My R33 GTR, possibly the cleanest 33 I’ve seen in years, underside is exceptional and the spec is simply incredible.
> Advertised at £25k, there’s no way I could build a like for like car for anywhere near that figure now.
> Value for money they certainly are, sellable at that figure? Not as easily as some may think.
> 
> Despite the interest and multiple px offers it’s still with me and I won’t be taking any offers as quite frankly, I could never replace it for less.


I'm really surprised its not sold as it is great value for that spec! As I said above don't think I would take anything less for mine than mid to high 20's but I suppose its always what folk are willing to pay for them. Wonder if the market will change when the USA can by them!

GLWS :thumbsup:


----------



## flex (Nov 28, 2015)

Irish35 said:


> Exactly, I think things have cooled (maybe just because it's winter) for all r32, 33, 34 and 35. Cars aren't selling. Just because us forum members think the price is reasonable doesn't make it so.


Exactly, if I'm going to sell then it'll be in summer.

At the end of the day if she sells she sells. The price is the price whatever that may be.


----------



## R33Smitty (Aug 30, 2017)

I recently bought my r33 gtr v spec Middlehurst car and paid over £20k for my car, it's not a show car and does need tlc, as for trying to predict what the market will pay for these cars it's impossible to say because there is a limited amount of buyers out there willing to dump the prices we all think the cars a worthy of on a 20+ year old fairly complex car along with the high cost of ownership.
I can't see prices going anywhere for at least the next 5 years, the American market may introduce some hike in prices but only for people that have the abilitly to sell the cars overseas and ship them getting through any red tape.
I would love to see the values of the 32/33 go the same way as the 34's but I can't see it happening anytime soon.
I think unless you've had your car a very long time and bought it when the prices where a lot lower your better off hanging onto the car and enjoying it.
We all know that these cars are very capable of completely emptying your wallet at every opportunity, most of the cash invested in the cars is almost impossible to recoup.
I have noticed there's a growing number of people out there now that are starting to try to return the cars to as near to stock as it's possible to take them. The only real reason people are doing this is because they think it will improve the resale prices if and when the cars start to appreciate for good clean standard cars.
Personally I think the next 5 years will be telling when it comes to predicting where the prices will end up.
Well that's my 10p worth take it for what it's worth.


----------

